# New Ink!



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2012)

This ones still not quite done, I'm adding a few more things to the top and also the inside of my arm. As of right now the whole "Untouchables" thing doesn't really make sense  but once its all done it should be a pretty fuckin sweet collage of Korn album artwork.


----------

